# للبيع شقه مميزة 89م نموزج(30) بمدينتى



## اسلام محمد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 18122
للبيع شقه مميزة بمدينتى مساحتها 89متر عبارة عن ....
(2غرفه نوم + 2ريسبشن + حمام + مطبخ)
•	دور ثالث 
•	تشطيب الشركة ، (استــلام فى 6 / 2012)
	المدفوع / 243 الف جنيه + 20 الف جنيه اوفر
•	المتبقى 275 الف جنيه على 7سنين (شامل مبلغ التسليم + النادى)
6اقساط X 25 الف جنيه سنويه تبدا من 1/10/2013
3اقساط X 5 الف جنيه كل 3شهور من 1/3/2012
باقى الاقساط X 3100 جنيه كل 3 شهور من 1/12/2012
حتى 1/12/2012
للاتصــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

